# what kind of angel fish is this?



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

i went back to the pet store to pick up a couple more angel fish fro my tank and came across a translucent one that you can see the the swim bladder and veins and everything inside and almost just about enough to see through to whats behind him.

is there a name to these kinds of angel fish or is it just a more uncommon kind?

one more thing, one of the angel fish is kind of excluded from the 2 new ones i just got, the one i bought with the one being excluded got eaten and had to return it. if i put one more angel fish in there to make it an even 4, will that one more than likely interact and socialize with it?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

first off how big is the tank?


what color are its "cheeks"?
I know alot of blushing angels are nearly translucent at the young age but they fill out with white as they mature.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> first off how big is the tank?
> 
> 
> what color are its "cheeks"?
> I know alot of blushing angels are nearly translucent at the young age but they fill out with white as they mature.


the tank is 50 gallons, and the "cheeks" are red, either coloring or just that you can see the blood due to it being translucent


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

thats a blushing angel, their color will fill in as they mature, dont worry. its not rare or anything uncommon, just a juvenile blusher.

50G is a decent size, angels should be bought in groups of 6 in hopes they pair off later on then you sell the adults and keep the breeders if thats how you are with the hobby, others keep all of em forever or until they perish.
If you have 3 now, id get another 3 as they are a cichlid yes but they are a social cichlid.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> thats a blushing angel, their color will fill in as they mature, dont worry. its not rare or anything uncommon, just a juvenile blusher.
> 
> 50G is a decent size, angels should be bought in groups of 6 in hopes they pair off later on then you sell the adults and keep the breeders if thats how you are with the hobby, others keep all of em forever or until they perish.
> If you have 3 now, id get another 3 as they are a cichlid yes but they are a social cichlid.


im deffinitly planning on getting more angel fish, i love them, i dont plan on breeding them, and if somehow the conditions in my tank are just right and the angels start to breed ill have no choice but to sell or donate or adopt out or whatever seeing that i might not have enough room for a lot


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Jack Harkness said:


> im deffinitly planning on getting more angel fish, i love them, i dont plan on breeding them, and if somehow the conditions in my tank are just right and the angels start to breed ill have no choice but to sell or donate or adopt out or whatever seeing that i might not have enough room for a lot


I didnt plan on it either but now I am building a rack for two species to breed in.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> I didnt plan on it either but now I am building a rack for two species to breed in.


i just noticed something on my tank , i dont think its tall enough to support fully grown angel if they become 10 inches tall like ive seen, i always thought fish grew depending on the size of its tank, if they ever get too big im gonna have to give them away or sell them


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Angels need atleast a 20H per angel, 29G per breeding pair, In my 45H my fish grow 10-12" in my 55 which is much shorter they grow maybe 8". I grow mine for fins so I wont settle for a shorter tank then what I know I need to not only offer the best looking and healthy juveniles but to maximize my profit as well, Breeding is a business for me, while keeping is the hobby part for me.

Where are you located?


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Angels need atleast a 20H per angel, 29G per breeding pair, In my 45H my fish grow 10-12" in my 55 which is much shorter they grow maybe 8". I grow mine for fins so I wont settle for a shorter tank then what I know I need to not only offer the best looking and healthy juveniles but to maximize my profit as well, Breeding is a business for me, while keeping is the hobby part for me.
> 
> Where are you located?


i guess when your breeding, its way more important for making profit to make sure everything is at its best for the best fish, im in north carolina


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

i found my black angel fish dead today, the 2 blue guaramis i had in there ate its top fin a few days ago and i got rid of the guaramis, today i found him stuck to the filter.

i tried keeping it away from the filter when i saw him get stuck to it a few times but was still alive

i know the suction isnt too powerful because all the other fish will get so close to even nip at the bottom part that sucks up the water without any trouble swimming away at all

im sad now, that was my favorite fish in there


----------

